# New shop, The Caffeinated Cyclist



## nicks2192 (Jan 25, 2008)

The Caffeinated Cyclist is a new shop that just opened up In Pitman NJ. They offer everything from Bike sales, repairs, clothing, tune-ups, compu-trainer Time Trials and you can also enjoy a nice cup of coffee while you shop. They carry Cannondale bikes for stock but can get others in. The shop is an awesome place I'd recommend you check it out The adress is 23. south Broadway Pitman


----------

